# Solved: Windows will only boot in safe mode



## aoleary (Apr 11, 2012)

When I turn on my Acer laptop normally it loads but then completely freezes, not letting me do anything. The only way I can use it is through safe mode. It was working fine before it suddenly broke and it is only a few months old. I thought it might be a virus? I do have up to date anti virus though. Please help! I'm completely useless at computers so hopefully its something simple! Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you do a restore to before the problem started 

in safemode

start>programs>accessories>system tools>system recovery - choose a date before the issue


----------



## aoleary (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I just tried that but when I get to the System Restore window I get the message-
'No restore points have been created on your computer's system drive.' Not sure where to go from there.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

process of elimination I guess

lets try a clean boot and see if it now starts
if it does then you need to go and put the startup files back and find the one thats causing the issue

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135


----------



## aoleary (Apr 11, 2012)

I've followed the first step, but when it comes to restarting the computer (not in safe mode), it is still unresponsive and so won't let me complete the stages.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so not a startup program or process then 

you may need to do a restore - i would make sure you have copied ALL the data off you want onto a usb drive 

did you make any recovery CDs when you first started the machine

whats the exact ACER model 


ALT + F10 when pressed on the Acer log screen should bring up the Acer eRecovery environment. But this feature must be enabled in the BIOS as does the F12 Boot Menu option. Press F2 to get into the BIOS setup and make sure both the F12 Boot Menu and the D2D option is enabled, I think they are under the Boot section.


----------



## aoleary (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok, I have saved everything I don't want deleted on a USB but I didn't make a recovery CD.
The Acer model is- Acer Aspire 57332
I have opened Acer eRecovery Management and have the options 'Restore Operating System to Factory Defaults' and 'Restore Operating System and Retain User Data' should i choose the first option?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could do the 2nd option and retain the user data - which puts the data into an area you can copy from 
NOTE any programs you installed will also be removed - so you will be back the PC to how it arrived when you unboxed it


----------



## aoleary (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you so so much for your help! My laptop is now working perfectly! Thanks!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

